# Welsh Meet Up.



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2011)

Its about bloody time folsk, and I for one would welcome seeing some friendly faces over a beer right now.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 14, 2011)

I might be up for it depending on when/where and how skint I am


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2011)

yay!
well done and good luck mate! 

i will be there, tidy 
and will try best to drag sweaty along too!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I might be up for it depending on when/where and how skint I am


 
Rubs knees in a Vic Reeves fashion.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe I best stay at home


----------



## Riklet (Mar 14, 2011)

WHere are people thinking?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 14, 2011)

Cos these always work out well 

Can we do it in Hooters ddraig? 

let me know the info will do my best to be there.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2011)

Can i be so bold as to suggest The Cayo Arms, date to be decided.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Maybe I best stay at home


 
I'll buy u a pint!


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2011)

If I'm up in Caerdydd, I'd definitely be up for it.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2011)

your not sposed to scare off potential attendees before even a date/location is decided 1927! 

so, what have we learned from previous Welsh meet attempts? ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2011)

Riklet said:


> WHere are people thinking?


 ooooh always contentious, any ideas?
pub/not pub
park then pub
city centre or suburb


B0B2oo9 said:


> Cos these always work out well
> 
> Can we do it in Hooters ddraig?
> 
> let me know the info will do my best to be there.


 ask 1927 not me! you can of course do it in hooters, i'll just stand outside shouting 


1927 said:


> Can i be so bold as to suggest The Cayo Arms, date to be decided.


 
but but tis out of centre and may not be so easy or enticing for out of town visitors to get to


----------



## Gromit (Mar 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> so, what have we learned from previous Welsh meet attempts? ...


 
From memory the most useful thing learnt at one was...

How to drive a monster truck over the severn bridge twice.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 14, 2011)

The Millers is no more btw. Before anyone suggests that old meet haunt.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2011)

are them mad brizzle types invited this time?!?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 14, 2011)

I see no reason why not. But they don't post much on here these days do they?

Lets not forget our Brighton regular either


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in! Enjoyed the last one in....oooo, summer 2009 was it?

I was a bit fragile at the last one after months of sickness. Should be in better form this time!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 14, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> I'm in! Enjoyed the last one in....oooo, summer 2009 was it?
> 
> I was a bit fragile at the last one after months of sickness. Should be in better form this time!


 
Sounds about right. The one in the Goat Major?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2011)

can i request please that we keep venue or date/time to pm's incase of weirdo's and ob?
or am i being a paranoid fool?


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> can i request please that we keep venue or date/time to pm's incase of weirdo's and ob?
> or am i being a paranoid fool?


 
Why would the ob be interested in an urban meet up?

What are you planning?!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2011)

Can we make it soon and can you all please bring hugs for me I'm feeling really fucking low today.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 14, 2011)

Should really be 'south welsh meet up' unless you bunch of egg-chasing cunts fancy meeting up in Machynlleth or somewhere.

Gogs, the most oppressed of all oppressed minorities.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 14, 2011)

Can someone PM me the info when sorted im shit at looking in here...


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Gogs, the most oppressed of all oppressed minorities.


Deservedly so, mind.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2011)

init!
hard to get urbs out to Cardiff! nevermind loads of us here


----------



## Gromit (Mar 14, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Should really be 'south welsh meet up' unless you bunch of egg-chasing cunts fancy meeting up in Machynlleth or somewhere.
> 
> Gogs, the most oppressed of all oppressed minorities.


 
You want a north Wales meet? Organise one then. It's what I did in Cardiff. 

Otherwise stop yer bitching  

I.suggest a location the brums can get to easily might boost numbers.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 14, 2011)

Gromit said:


> You want a north Wales meet? Organise one then. It's what I did in Cardiff.
> 
> Otherwise stop yer bitching



I'm sure both of us would have a riot.



Gromit said:


> I.suggest a location the brums can get to easily might boost numbers.


 
Oh so you'll make allowances for bloody saes. Bah.



editor said:


> Deservedly so, mind.


 
It's true, we are a pitiful breed. It's only the bitterness we feel for everybody to our west and to our south that keeps us going.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 14, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Oh so you'll make allowances for bloody saes. Bah.


 
Its a clever strategy.

It gives people someone to mock other than me.


----------



## zog (Mar 14, 2011)

ddraig said:


> can i request please that we keep venue or date/time to pm's incase of weirdo's and ob?
> or am i being a paranoid fool?


 
I think the weirdo's make for a better night. FFS you're meeting a bunch of folks off the internet!

Cayo seems good to me if it happens after March as I'll hopefully have returned to the civilised west and it will be in staggering distance


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 15, 2011)

If its a cardiff meet I will try to make it.


----------



## strung out (Mar 15, 2011)

i'll come. i promise not to start any arguments about football. not until the fourth or fifth pint.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 15, 2011)

GS, not gonna be in gogland! usually makes more sense to have it in diff as there are a few of us and transport links etc
might even get double figures!


you'd be very welcome T/SO
good luck chatting footie with 1927, encylopedia pel droed he is


----------



## teqniq (Mar 15, 2011)

I may show up, then you have the obligatory Saes to point and laugh at.


----------



## badlands (Mar 15, 2011)

strung out said:


> i'll come. i promise not to start any arguments about football. not until the fourth or fifth pint.



strung out, more like strung up


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 15, 2011)

You fucks


----------



## ddraig (Mar 15, 2011)

and people wonder why not many turn up!


----------



## badlands (Mar 15, 2011)

fuck, he knows I don't mean it

I've asked him over for a drink many a time


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 15, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yay!
> well done and good luck mate!
> 
> i will be there, tidy
> and will try best to drag sweaty along too!


 

AYE im in my friend xxx


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 15, 2011)

@ BOB2009 Jesus you aint changed dude !!! lol how the hell are you love ??


----------



## strung out (Mar 15, 2011)

badlands said:


> fuck, he knows I don't mean it
> 
> I've asked him over for a drink many a time


 
 will need to check whether i have moneys and stuff. will try my best though. i have been to cardiff a few times before so i know what to expect...


----------



## pigtails (Mar 15, 2011)

I might be up for it, depending on when and where...... I know I always say it and never show but I just _might_ this time!!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 15, 2011)

Come on pigtails, we need more women.
I nearly said ladies *snigger


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Come on pigtails, we need more women.
> I nearly said ladies *snigger


 
ladies? here?


----------



## pigtails (Mar 15, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Come on pigtails, we need more women.
> I nearly said ladies *snigger


 
Honestly I will try..... specially if you're going!


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm a woman. I don't know any of you though so could be strange. I've only met up with people from the internet once...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for that ominous trail of dots Poisondwarf.





I'm now scared that you killed and ate them.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll be up for a couple of pints, if I'm about....


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 16, 2011)

Theoretically up for this, but it all depends on date etc.


----------



## Callie (Mar 16, 2011)

I am watching the thread with interest - date dependant I might come along


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 17, 2011)

I will commit myself to a definite yes I will attend.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 17, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Theoretically up for this, but it all depends on date etc.


 
If we made it a saturday lunchtime/afternoon we could take in the monthly open day at BearNaked  brewery just down the road from the Cayo. Bet you'd come then!

eta: scrub that, just realised I cant do saturdays for a while as i got my community servic to do, having said that I could prob get there for 430ish. I'll be thirsty too after a day litter picking.lol


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 17, 2011)

Pffft in my day you would get away from CS by about 11-12


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 17, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> I'm a woman. I don't know any of you though so could be strange. I've only met up with people from the internet once...


 
I don't know anyone either. and unless people tell me their username I could leave none the wiser too


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 17, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I don't know anyone either. and unless people tell me their username I could leave none the wiser too


 
Just go up to people enjoying a quiet pint and ask them if they're from the internet. That's what I do.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 17, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Just go up to people enjoying a quiet pint and ask them if they're from the internet. That's what I do.


 
I remember the first time we had a Cardiff meet waiting for MethLab to turn up, we asked a few very dodgy people if they were MethLab!!!!


----------



## zog (Mar 17, 2011)

....and then he turned up looking so innocent


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> I remember the first time we had a Cardiff meet waiting for MethLab to turn up, we asked a few very dodgy people if they were MethLab!!!!


 
My first urban meet  in 2005 ended in failure trying to meet Ddraig and Bendeus in the Robin Hood. 

There were a right motley crew in there at the time and I was _sure_ none of them with urbans. They were out the front and I cycled right passed um.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 17, 2011)

is someone going to suggest a date then?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2011)

Dinna n a movie Clint?

You'd better put out though.



Oh wait did you mean a date in the calendar?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 17, 2011)

strung out said:


> i'll come. i promise not to start any arguments about football. not until the fourth or fifth pint.



No drinking 3 pints at Temple Meads and 2 more on the train, then


----------



## teqniq (Mar 18, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> My first urban meet  in 2005 ended in failure trying to meet Ddraig and Bendeus in the Robin Hood.
> 
> There were a right motley crew in there at the time and I was _sure_ none of them with urbans. They were out the front and I cycled right passed um.



Ah yes the Robin Hood, could be a nice pub but don't bother going there on a Friday or Saturday night, it's likely to be full of arseholes. The best time to go there is in the afternoon in the week when the weather's fine, sit out the front with a pint and a bag of crisps, sorted.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't mind where so long as they serve good coffee


----------



## Riklet (Mar 18, 2011)

This month? I'm probably up for whenever really.

Cayo is a nice pub imo but not THAT great.  Nice beer, nice garden, nice location but a bit lacking n still has the annoying menus every pub seems to love now...

Still yet to find any pub that great for cider in cardiff, but it should be visited if such an establishment exists


----------



## pauld (Mar 18, 2011)

Riklet said:


> This month? I'm probably up for whenever really.
> 
> Cayo is a nice pub imo but not THAT great.  Nice beer, nice garden, nice location but a bit lacking n still has the annoying menus every pub seems to love now...
> 
> Still yet to find any pub that great for cider in cardiff, but it should be visited if such an establishment exists


 
Very nice cider in Chapter's swanky bar 

http://www.chapter.org/eatdrink/drink.html


----------



## badlands (Mar 18, 2011)

the albany?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> the albany?


 
You lazy fecker, why not go the whole hog and suggest the Woody or the Crwys?


----------



## badlands (Mar 19, 2011)

1927 said:


> You lazy fecker, why not go the whole hog and suggest the Woody or the Crwys?



I've met the potential new landlord for the Cayo


----------



## pauld (Mar 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> the albany?



Cardiff's finest out-of-town boozer I would venture, was in there last night 

The legendary Vulcan remains the best pub in town.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2011)

we had a mini Welsh meet in there before! and WON the quiz 
e2a the albany


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 19, 2011)

I ain't going to no quiz night 
Any decent pubs with pool tables in the diff? or are too posh for pool?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2011)

the Westgate has one and is sort of in town
think Albany might too


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2011)

it wasn't planned to do a quiz that time iirc, just happened and we won a box of stella!


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 19, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Thank you for that ominous trail of dots Poisondwarf.
> 
> 
> I'm now scared that you killed and ate them.




Actually I forgot it was twice. One was a Glastonbury thing and I'm still in contact with one of them. Nobody died on either one!


----------



## strung out (Mar 19, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I ain't going to no quiz night
> Any decent pubs with pool tables in the diff? or are too posh for pool?


 
i'll kick your arse


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 19, 2011)

I might come (if im allowed) depending on date etc...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> i'll kick your arse


 
As long as we can play pool too I don't mind.


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 19, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I don't know anyone either. and unless people tell me their username I could leave none the wiser too



As confident as I can be I don't think I could go up to a random lady and ask if she was a lune...maybe after a couple of drinks


----------



## badlands (Mar 19, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> As confident as I can be I don't think I could go up to a random lady and ask if she was a lune...maybe after a couple of drinks



just kick em up the bum 

whisper in their ear, "fancy a rack up?"

bob's your uncle


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll be ın Cardıff a couple of weekends ın Aprıl and early May, wıll come ıf I can.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 19, 2011)

1927 said:


> Its about bloody time folsk, and I for one would welcome seeing some friendly faces over a beer right now.


 
Hope you're not chargıng ınterest on the beer I owe you...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 19, 2011)

So end of May it is then


----------



## 1927 (Mar 20, 2011)

ddraig said:


> we had a mini Welsh meet in there before! and WON the quiz
> e2a the albany


 
Psycho bitch from hell is no longer an honorary urb so we wont be repeating that feat!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 20, 2011)

ddraig said:


> the Westgate has one and is sort of in town
> think Albany might too


 
Cayo for polite chat and the move to Westgate for pool. sorted!


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2011)

The Nos Da opposite the stadium has a pool table too, the Rockin' Chair has two but the beer's shit. Mind you the selection in the Nos Da isn't brilliant but at least it has a nice view of the river.

E2a I _think_ the Nos Da does nice cider too.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 20, 2011)

So when is this happening? I am well skint till middle of next month prob.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 21, 2011)

1927 are you going to do a poll or what?


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 22, 2011)

The nos da has nice coffee as well and is close to me.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 22, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> 1927 are you going to do a poll or what?


 
Just tell us when you can make it cos you owe me that many beers I can have a free nigt if you're there!!lol


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 22, 2011)

1927 said:


> Just tell us when you can make it cos you owe me that many beers I can have a free nigt if you're there!!lol


 
Right, I'll just remortgage the house then.

April 16 or May 7?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2011)

April 16th is Cardiff Portsmouth match @ Cardiff. 

Just mentioning for the city supporters amongst us.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 22, 2011)

Gromit said:


> April 16th is Cardiff Portsmouth match @ Cardiff.
> 
> Just mentioning for the city supporters amongst us.


 
Ah, I might go to that.  I suppose there's plenty of time after though.


----------



## Flagwaver (Mar 23, 2011)

And if anyone is stuck for a place to stay, there will be a spare room at mine.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 23, 2011)

_if_ clair and pigtails are in i'm in too


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 23, 2011)

I am def up for it, as long as I have a bit of advance warning so I can get a sitter.


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2011)

ditto


----------



## 1927 (Mar 23, 2011)

There will be plenty of room at my place to if anyone needs a bed.


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2011)

can i wear my rovers shirt?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 23, 2011)

Many Cardiff pubs ban shirts of teams known for football.

I'll have to stash my Cardiff shirt but your rovers shirt should be fine.


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2011)

heard a rumour someone might be turning up in a jacks shirt...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 23, 2011)

Nobody would do that, surely?!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> heard a rumour someone might be turning up in a jacks shirt...


 
Thats the entertainment sorted then.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2011)

riiiight so far we got pervs, weirdo's, crims, ex crims and unknowns, oh and a possible dwyer! 
no strumps? 

going well so far then!  or just typical for a Welsh meet?


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2011)

which of those do i fit into?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> which of those do i fit into?


 
All of the above (including possibly being dwyer)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2011)

i forgot! 
english and jacks too!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 24, 2011)

ddraig said:


> i forgot!
> english and *jacks* too!


 
Thought you said Strumps wasn't coming !


----------



## teqniq (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice.  now I am wondering which category I fit into, apart from the English that is.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 24, 2011)

So have we got a date for this yet??


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 24, 2011)

its lookin quite popular this... all the welsh meets ive been to which was only 2 i think had 8 page long threads but only 4 or 5 turned up... the ones i havant been to were quite thriving i think.... maybe i have a bad smell


----------



## 1927 (Mar 24, 2011)

pigtails said:


> So have we got a date for this yet??


 
Let me work out when my community servie finishes and then we are good to go!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 24, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> its lookin quite popular this... all the welsh meets ive been to which was only 2 i think had 8 page long threads but only 4 or 5 turned up... the ones i havant been to were quite thriving i think.... maybe i have a bad smell


 
Mate you smell just fine, you gotta come, it wouldnt be the same without You!


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 24, 2011)

1927 said:


> Mate you smell just fine, you gotta come, it wouldnt be the same without You!


 
im giving it serious thought actually, providing the dates right i should be able to... and providing some other area of life doesant get in the way like it has a habit of doing.

i dont get out at all these days tbh, so ihope i can.. and hopefully s14n will come ot


----------



## 1927 (Mar 25, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> im giving it serious thought actually, providing the dates right i should be able to... and providing some other area of life doesant get in the way like it has a habit of doing.
> 
> i dont get out at all these days tbh, so ihope i can.. and hopefully s14n will come ot


 
I didnt realsie s14n was still on the scene as you havent mentioned her, giv her my regards!


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 25, 2011)

ddraig said:


> riiiight so far we got pervs, weirdo's, crims, ex crims and unknowns, oh and a possible dwyer!
> no strumps?
> 
> going well so far then!  or just typical for a Welsh meet?




I'm hoping it's the unknowns I'm in there!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 25, 2011)

ddraig said:


> i forgot!
> english and jacks too!


 
Oi


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 25, 2011)

1927 said:


> I didnt realsie s14n was still on the scene as you havent mentioned her, giv her my regards!


 
yea we stayed together... big age differance init, but we look after eachother in what can only be described as a cruel unforgiving and horrible world (thats my depression talking)

i will indeed pass on your regards

peace


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 26, 2011)

Following/catching up with all this with much interest  , but no specific date suggested yet I see....


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 26, 2011)

ddraig said:


> i forgot!
> english and jacks too!



Who can such 'people' possibly be?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 27, 2011)

pigtails said:


> So have we got a date for this yet??


 
...


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 29, 2011)

even a vague date will do or i'll end up talking myself out of coming.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2011)

Spring 2011

There. Now you have to commit.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 29, 2011)

<entire social calendar for next 2 months cleared> i'm there. 

no fucker is ever going to pick a date are they


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2011)

cmon 1927!
suggest a few dates and let people moan, pick, gnash teeth and we might get a few out eventually


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 29, 2011)

Sat 23rd April  - Easter weekend
Sat 30th April - Day after the Royal wedding wedding
Sat 7th May - 
Sat 14th May - 
Sat 21st May - 
Sat 28th May -

June I'm busy etc.


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 29, 2011)

what the hell happaned to hayels?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> what the hell happaned to hayels?


 
life mate!
saw her the other day, doing ok
she has posted on this thread tho


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 29, 2011)

She's on spazz book now and then


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 29, 2011)

any of the dates up to the 14th of may will do for me.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well City fans will be unwilling to commit to the first or last saturdays in May as it looks like we will have to engage in the play off lottery again, if we start playing a bit better that is. So can I propose one of the saturdays in between!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2011)

1927 mate there are two ways to set a date when Urbs are involved.

1. Poll thread - Choose the date with most positive responses - This method takes time.
2. Make a masterful executive decision and say hey I'm bloody arranging it so this is the date like it or leave it. Quick and simple. Doesn't always achieve optimum numbers but people admire and respect the decisiveness. 

This 'asking the thread when they fancy it' lark is going around in circles 



Gromit
Hearding Urbanites Cats Since 2006


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 29, 2011)

14th or 21st May. How's about that then guys and gals? I don't know how to do a poll.


----------



## zog (Mar 29, 2011)

Right Then ... I'll be going to the Feral Disco in the Beach Club, Wombany St on Friday night for Colin Dale. If other urbs want to go I'll call it a meet.

I'll be the portly one dancing.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2011)

zog said:


> Right Then ... I'll be going to the Feral Disco in the Beach Club, Wombany St on Friday night for Colin Dale. If other urbs want to go I'll call it a meet.
> 
> I'll be the portly one dancing.


 
I'm in Cardiff for a Wake* that evening.

I might slip away for a meet and some electro if the event starts to fizzle out. He was well liked though so it may well last most of the night.


* No actual dead body will be present though.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 29, 2011)

at this point I can probably make nearly all the dates ....... possibly!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2011)

14th May it is then!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2011)

Radio One's Big weekend in Carlisle is that day. I'm applying for tickets but its like trying to win the lotto* so I should be fine to make the meet.**




* Though I managed to get tickets to the Swindon one a couple of years ago.

** This post doesn't say anything conclusively and is really more of a bump than anything tbh.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 30, 2011)

I should be able to do 14th......... and it's just before my birthday.......... not hinting or anything


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 30, 2011)

Mega Busy in May but should be cool for the 14th


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 31, 2011)

14th is ok for me,see some of you then.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool, that should be doable for me  Will ask for sitters well in advance


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2011)

bloody hell!  a date! and posters committing to it! 
nice one


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 31, 2011)

With my little pick and shovel, I'll be there!


----------



## zog (Mar 31, 2011)

maybe


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 31, 2011)

Dad, can i come?


----------



## zog (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you trying to scare me?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 31, 2011)

i should probably maybe almost definitely make this


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you absolutely probably certain?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 31, 2011)

possibly


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 2, 2011)

zog said:


> Are you trying to scare me?


 
I was calling 1927 dad for the purpose of this thread, but hell yes to the question.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 2, 2011)

I should be able to make this, where's it gonna be then?


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 2, 2011)

Shall we definitely say the 14th of May then?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> Shall we definitely say the 14th of May then?


 
I think that is pretty much agreed, please keep up at the back.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the idea of the cayo or the NosDa,both have decent coffee.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2011)

Erm 14th May is FA Cup final day. 

Just saying for anyone who might have forgotten.


----------



## strung out (Apr 7, 2011)

well that rules out all the stoke or bolton fans who wanted to come


----------



## 1927 (Apr 8, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Erm 14th May is FA Cup final day.
> 
> Just saying for anyone who might have forgotten.


 
And its relevance to us city fans is?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2011)

City fans none.

Football fans some. 

Town may be fuller than normal due to FA cup fans, neutral or otherwise. 


I personally may end up in Penarth all day and night with mates. It's been a tradition of ours for a few years. I guessed that maybe others might to do similar things maybe as its considered a big day in the football calendar whether you are in it or not.

If not then no worries. Just thought i'd kindly remind people just in case there were clashes.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn, can't make the 14th.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 13, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> Shall we definitely say the 14th of May then?



If it's then, have a good time all, but we'll be out of Wales at our first proper festival ... in Derbyshire.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 14, 2011)

Can do any time in the first half of may really, either 7th or 14th would work.

Does it have to be a saturday...?

No chance of Friday the 13th?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 16, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Can do any time in the first half of may really, either 7th or 14th would work.
> 
> Does it have to be a saturday...?
> 
> No chance of Friday the 13th?



I could (probably)make the 13th.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 16, 2011)

13th might be easier, if the 14th is Cup Final Day


----------



## Riklet (Apr 19, 2011)

.....anyone else?

Let's fuck the trend of a cursed day.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 19, 2011)

OP's call with agreement from those who said their intending to go i guess
not really fair on those who need to sort babysitters and coming from out of town to mess with the date too much imo


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm flexible on the date,but would like an idea of where.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2011)

ddraig said:


> OP's call with agreement from those who said their intending to go i guess
> not really fair on those who need to sort babysitters and coming from out of town to mess with the date too much imo


 
Does that mean I have some real power?

Personally I would prefer the 14th May, its the last day of my community service and celebration time. If its the night before I wont be able to imbibe on account of having to be sober for the morning!!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 20, 2011)

You've got the Powar!


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 20, 2011)

dont fancy cup final day it will be heaving... too many drunken peep's. or not?

well whatever you all decide i'll try for it, but i cant promise just in case (but wil try)


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> dont fancy cup final day it will be heaving... too many drunken peep's. or not?
> 
> well whatever you all decide i'll try for it, but i cant promise just in case (but wil try)


 
We can always chose a pub without a tv, or maybe chill out at Chapter. I for one maybe a football fan but have absolutely no interset in the cup final.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 20, 2011)

1927 said:


> We can always chose a pub without a tv, or maybe chill out at Chapter. I for one maybe a football fan but have absolutely no interset in the cup final.


 
Whats their coffee like? Someone is going to ask


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Whats their coffee like? Someone is going to ask


 
Dont know, but they have some lovely ciders and a well nice outside courtyard for drinking and taking in the sun. Probably the best bar in Cardiff in terms of choice even if it is a bit pricey. Walkabout for Guardian readers I heard it described as the other day.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 20, 2011)

Have we got a time yet? is it arvo drinks or what?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Have we got a time yet? is it arvo drinks or what?


 
I reckon we should aim for 2pm and see where we go from there.

At Chapter there is always the opportunity to sneak ya own drinks in too, so will make it a cheaper day!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2011)

that day there is a free gig "Spillers Saturday Sessions" upstairs in the old library at 3 pm with Llwybr Llaethog (Slippery Slope)
full listings of free gigs


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2011)

1927 said:


> We can always chose a pub without a tv, or maybe chill out at Chapter. I for one maybe a football fan but have absolutely no interset in the cup final.



Well fair play to you I say as both the Cayo and the Nos Da are likely to be pretty busy as they both show football when it's on so they'll deffo be showing the cup final.

@Gromit, yes they do good coffee.

@ddraig I thought Llwybr Llaethog meant Milky Way? Leastways that was what I was told ages ago.


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 20, 2011)

i could actually rap the GLC off stage if properly stimulated.. but they would moan somwhat


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 20, 2011)

1927 said:


> I reckon we should aim for 2pm and see where we go from there.
> 
> At Chapter there is always the opportunity to sneak ya own drinks in too, so will make it a cheaper day!


 
Cool 

should be there wife has given me a pass for now


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 20, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> i could actually rap the GLC off stage if properly stimulated.. but they would moan somwhat


 
that would be funny as fuck though


----------



## pigtails (Apr 20, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> i could actually rap the GLC off stage if properly stimulated.. but they would moan somwhat


 
I'm defo coming if you're doing that!


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 20, 2011)

i love the chain like, crackin fun but they let themselves down with that response to Newport Ymerodraeth State of Mind, cant remember his name who done the original but GLC shoudant have responded coz it didnt work to good. (edit: havin said that i just listned to it again its actually not as bad as i rememberd)

i couldant really rap them off stage i cant MC on a mic its quite hard, i aint got the voice for it and skip over my words all the time... perhaps in a low anxiety enviroment ide give 'em a run since there lyrics are parody and basically quite often the same recycled lyrics from there last album and mine are frankly better although i hardly ever show anybody mine unless im spannerd 

honestly i just wanna come for the crack(as in the fun, not the cocaine).. have a good time and meet ya's, maybe a G of hurry up and lots of bevvy, good times.

must say im very shy and that due to mental health bother and other stuff.. once i get to know peep's im ok but untill that happans im a hopless wreck socially lol 

peace


----------



## strung out (Apr 20, 2011)

if i have the cash, i'll be there


----------



## strung out (Apr 20, 2011)

don't take the piss out of me if rovers have been relegated by then though


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 21, 2011)

Chapter is good for me.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2011)

Chapter is good/fine - do people think it is easy enough for people who don't know where it is to find? and people coming from further away


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2011)

i will prob go to the llwybr llaethog gig before tho so could bring people from town i spose


----------



## 1927 (Apr 21, 2011)

strung out said:


> don't take the piss out of me if rovers have been relegated by then though


 
We'll be too busy celebrating our elevation  to Premier status to give a fuck about a small provincial team. I hope!!!


----------



## xenon (Apr 30, 2011)

Room for one more out of towner? I've met some of you Welsh types before, while ago though. I think I can make May 14th.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 1, 2011)

Always room for one more xenon ,for those in the know what time are we meeting and how will I know who you are.


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2011)

ai agreed, you've been to more Welsh meets than most Welsh urbs xenon!
dunno if anyone is in the know apart from 1927 
i remember what you look like GS


----------



## 1927 (May 1, 2011)

xenon said:


> Room for one more out of towner? I've met some of you Welsh types before, while ago though. I think I can make May 14th.


 
The cayo has rooms mate if ya want to stay over, and I'll guarantee they are better than The Millers. The Cayo even has a door on the gents toilet its that posh!


----------



## 1927 (May 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> ai agreed, you've been to more Welsh meets than most Welsh urbs xenon!
> dunno if anyone is in the know apart from 1927
> i remember what you look like GS



I'm not in the know, but if its my call shall we say 4pm at Chapter.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> ....


Seet Baboo is *ace*, btw.


----------



## xenon (May 2, 2011)

Cool. 
I don't think I have a pic on Urban. I'll get a cab from station. Ddraig, think I have your mobile number still? Will text if can't find yous. 

What's the Cayo? Yeah I probably will try stay over. Last train back to Bristol is stupidly early IIRC.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 2, 2011)

I still want to come to this if I have the monies. It's very close to my daughters birthday and rent day though


----------



## 1927 (May 2, 2011)

xenon said:


> Cool.
> I don't think I have a pic on Urban. I'll get a cab from station. Ddraig, think I have your mobile number still? Will text if can't find yous.
> 
> What's the Cayo? Yeah I probably will try stay over. Last train back to Bristol is stupidly early IIRC.



Cayo is a pub on Cathedral Road, not a million miles from the Millers and Chapter and as good a place to stay as anywhere.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 4, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> I still want to come to this if I have the monies. It's very close to my daughters birthday and rent day though


 
Won't be able to come sorry! Hope you all have a lovely time though  x


----------



## pigtails (May 4, 2011)

Looks like i'm going to be working so won't be able to make it either. Have fun!


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2011)

knew most of the ladies would chicken out again!


----------



## 1927 (May 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> knew most of the ladies would chicken out again!


 
its always the way


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2011)

Shame they ain't more like the London ladies. They not just make lots of meets they often organise them and get lots of peeps there.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 4, 2011)

Fuck off to London then slack arse


----------



## pigtails (May 4, 2011)

Maybe the london men are more appealing!


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2011)

ooooooooooh


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Fuck off to London then slack arse


 
I do. 

I've been to North London drinks, Offlines, a Brighton Meet and a number of Welsh meets. 

When it comes to meeting Urbs I'm the man so I'm entitled to mock wimps like you


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2011)

pigtails said:


> Maybe the london men are more appealing!


 
How would you know? You ain't met either


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 4, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I do.
> 
> I've been to North London drinks, Offlines, a Brighton Meet and a number of Welsh meets.
> 
> When it comes to meeting Urbs I'm the man so I'm entitled to mock wimps like you


 
Haha I am no wimp, just skint and got someone coming to stay. I have met quite a few London urbs now myself, good folk


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2011)

Tbh I was just hoping to stir some Welsh pride in the hopes it might result in a meet we can be proper proud of. 

But if yer skint yer skint.


----------



## Strumpet (May 4, 2011)

How the festering shit have I missed this thread?!?!???!?????!!!??!!!!  

Can't cum on the 14th (shut it at the back!) cos I've got a sleepover party with the girls! Boo tho.  I could do with a mad night out with ppl I hardly know! I'd have crashed at yours, 1927. 





ddraig said:


> no strumps?





1927 said:


> Thought you said Strumps wasn't coming !


Oi oi lovelies!  



B0B2oo9 said:


> should be there wife has given me a pass for now


Hall pass?


----------



## 1927 (May 5, 2011)

Strumpet said:


> How the festering shit have I missed this thread?!?!???!?????!!!??!!!!
> 
> Can't cum on the 14th (shut it at the back!) cos I've got a sleepover party with the girls! Boo tho.  I could do with a mad night out with ppl I hardly know! I'd have crashed at yours, 1927.
> 
> ...


 
Strumps you can crash at mine anytime, dont need a meet as an excuse!


----------



## poisondwarf (May 6, 2011)

I'm a lady and still might come along to meet some internet strangers,


----------



## ginger_syn (May 6, 2011)

I'm skint but will be there,though can only make it for an hour or so as it will be the first social event I've done in a while,and I don't want to over do it.


----------



## METH LAB (May 9, 2011)

cant do it really pep's... skint as hell and im 2 and a half hours away by train... on cup final day... trains are hidious on cup final day and so is town frankly.

Perhaps if i lived closer ide pop in but it doesant seem worth it i'll have to spend money i havant got on travel and have massive social anxietys anyway let alone on cup day.

soz, i doubt i'll be missed though lol

peace


----------



## poisondwarf (May 9, 2011)

Right then. Who's still up for this? It seems to be dwindling a little.


----------



## Riklet (May 9, 2011)

I have lots of work n tings to be doing but I think i'll come down for a bit


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2011)

i will be coming down
after this as mentioned - llwybr llaethog at spillers sat sessions upstairs in the old library on the hayes






 which i presume will be max 2 hours


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2011)

for anyone that doesn't know, chapter is not in the center of town, it is on market st in canton
here http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=CF5...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ8gEwAA
not too far out and easyish to get to
http://www.chapter.org/planvisit/index.html


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2011)

I'm waiting to find out what friends are planning for the FA Cup so I don't know if I can drop by or not sorry.


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2011)

Can I suggest that anyone who intends turning up and doesnt know me or Infidel castro or Badlands Pm's me for my mobbie number so we can find each other on the day.  I'm assuming that its 4pm at Chapter, lets say we meet in the courtyard at the rear of the bar with the outside seating area.


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2011)

was thinking you or someone could knock up a card with 'U75' on it and ask to borrow one of their food thingies to hold it up?
anyone who wants to go or meet at that gig or in town after that i can show way to chapter, let me know


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> was thinking you or someone could knock up a card with 'U75' on it and ask to borrow one of their food thingies to hold it up?
> anyone who wants to go or meet at that gig or in town after that i can show way to chapter, let me know


 
Good idea matey. I will have a card of some sort done, but you know tht will mean that the only people that turn up are people I know personally!


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2011)

Ah balls. Just been reminded my mate's wedding is next month. Which is not balls but have to travel, hotel, get a pressie and whatnot. Won't really have the money for a trip out this weekend unfortunately. I'll have to keep an eye out for the next one. Was good fun the last time.


----------



## badlands (May 10, 2011)

so,

its just me, 1927, and infidel

cayo boys?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 11, 2011)

and me
at Chapter.


----------



## METH LAB (May 11, 2011)

ide so much like to pop down for this.... damn shame im so far away, ide spend most of the time on the bloody train or switching trains or something.


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2011)

can't make this unfortunately, i've only got 65p to my name. maybe next time guys xx


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> _if_ clair and pigtails are in i'm in too


 


Clair De Lune said:


> Won't be able to come sorry! Hope you all have a lovely time though  x


 


pigtails said:


> Looks like i'm going to be working so won't be able to make it either. Have fun!


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2011)

strung out said:


> can't make this unfortunately, i've only got 65p to my name. maybe next time guys xx



the thought of meeting you the day after we lose 3-0 to Reading


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2011)

seriously, would really have liked to have come and have a bit of banter in real life. unfortunately, not to be this time. have a good one!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 12, 2011)

i might not be able come,I've broken a front tooth and i don't know how soon i can get it fixed.


----------



## Riklet (May 12, 2011)

ginger_syn said:


> i might not be able come,I've broken a front tooth and i don't know how soon i can get it fixed.


 
Boooo, poor excuse  you should come anyway, we could get one of the 'creative' types at Chapter to make you a new one out of Fimo or something 

Are you out too then wayward bob?

*drums up support*


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2011)

another fuckin Welsh meet shambles then! 

who is still planning to go/come?


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 12, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I see no reason why not. But they don't post much on here these days do they?
> 
> Lets not forget our Brighton regular either


 
Aha  Just spotted this  *Waves* Except until my house move's over, I'm a bit stuck on doing anything at the mo' 
Next time though


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2011)

strung out said:


> can't make this unfortunately, i've only got 65p to my name. maybe next time guys xx


 
Enough for a season ticket for Rovers then!


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> ide so much like to pop down for this.... damn shame im so far away, ide spend most of the time on the bloody train or switching trains or something.


 
Mate PM me where you are and maybe I could come and pick u up!


----------



## poisondwarf (May 13, 2011)

I may still come but I have a friend coming down from Kent and won't know til later if she fancies meeting some internet folk. Will see tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 13, 2011)

ddraig said:


> another fuckin Welsh meet shambles then!
> 
> who is still planning to go/come?


 
I've stayed off this thread for a reason


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2011)

defiantly can't come to the meet,couldn't get an appointment to fix my tooth til next friday ,and my face hurts.


----------



## Riklet (May 14, 2011)

Still 4pm at Chapter? Welsh ladies all been scared away;..?

I might come to that gig in town ddraig, will pm you...


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2011)

Yeah 4pm at Chapter. What time does the gig finish Ddraig?


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2011)

With the lack of ability of the Welsh to orgainse anything why oh why did they give us our own government?


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2011)

Might explain why we only got an Assembly whilst the Scots got a Parliament.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 14, 2011)

I'm still coming! See you at 4!


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2011)

1927 said:


> Yeah 4pm at Chapter. What time does the gig finish Ddraig?


 
dunno
can't see it being loner than 2 hrs, says "short stripped down (or acoustic set)" on the flyer iirc so prob less


----------



## 1927 (May 14, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> I'm still coming! See you at 4!


 
I'll have a CAT t-shirt on and jeans with a turn up-its all the fashion don't ya know-and my unlucky pair of desert boots that i wore to the FA cup final 3 yrs ago. and a blue hoody jacket thing.


----------



## 1927 (May 15, 2011)

Cheers guys I had a blast. hope i didnt bore you all too much with my probs, but it was good to get stuff off my chest! thanks


----------



## Riklet (May 15, 2011)

Nah, it a pleasure meeting you and others mate, good times.  Good luck for monday and all that! I would imagine a repeat must be up on the cards at some point, hopefully with a few more of the absentees too...


----------



## spacemonkey (May 15, 2011)

Pleasure to meet 4 new urbanites in 1 day!

Would be up for doing it again soon.


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2011)

might have money soon, in which case, i'll come. glad you all had a good time!


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2011)

ai was nice to meet 3 new urbs, sorry for the swift departure! 

we should try another one before summer is out, fuck knows how we get more peeps along tho!
and as riklet said, you didn't go on 1927 mate, good luck!


----------



## pigtails (May 15, 2011)

Free booze..... that's how you get more peeps along!


Glad you had a good time and I am sorry I couldn't make it.... again!


----------



## Gromit (May 15, 2011)

Sorry i couldn't make it. Keep us in the loop for next time.

See you at Wembley instead.


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2011)

next one is in the park with some ace/white lightning then! 
e2a to pigtails


----------



## wayward bob (May 15, 2011)

i'm tempted already


----------



## pigtails (May 15, 2011)

ddraig said:


> next one is in the park with some ace/white lightning then!
> e2a to pigtails


 
winner!


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2011)

so THAT'S how to get wimmin to meet internet people is it! 
in the park with cut price booze


----------



## badlands (May 15, 2011)

great to meet new urbs

you is all the lovely

next time,

hooters

innit


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 15, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Sorry i couldn't make it. Keep us in the loop for next time.


 
yeah likewise, apologies but had stuff I couldn't put off....(my ex was sorting out a new house, so I had to have the kids Sat PM)


----------



## poisondwarf (May 16, 2011)

Glad you had a good time. I would have made it but friends from Kent were a bit reluctant to meet people off the interweb when they had come down to help me paint my new kitchen, so next time it is.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 16, 2011)

I bagsy a swing at the park next time to swig my free cider on.


----------



## badlands (May 16, 2011)

next meet,

CCS, tomorrow night

if not then,

Wembley


----------



## 1927 (May 16, 2011)

badlands said:


> next meet,
> 
> CCS, tomorrow night
> 
> ...


 
In the Reading end obviously.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 26, 2011)

Yo to all you lovely urbs.  I had a marvellous day and a spiffy hangover.  And I beat 1927 at darts.  

I even drank lager rather than ale.  I had mega-wind for days after.


----------



## 1927 (May 27, 2011)

Infidel Castro said:


> Yo to all you lovely urbs.  I had a marvellous day and a spiffy hangover.  And I beat 1927 at darts.
> 
> I even drank lager rather than ale.  I had mega-wind for days after.


 
Oh whippy shit. You beat a guy who hadn't thrown an arrow for atleast 10yrs and who had consumed way too much cider. tell em who hit most treble 20s tho eh! Go on!


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 29, 2011)

See, you're a proud man.  You dismiss my win on one hand and then big up your trebles on the other!  A rematch says I!


----------



## FaNnYjUiCe (May 30, 2011)

ahhh I missed this! I would have LOVEd this! 

whens the next one? someone PM me details please


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry mate, but until we can find an urbanite with the balls to walk round Chapter saying I'm looking for FannyJuice I think ya going to be waiting a long time for an invite!


----------



## pigtails (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## wayward bob (Jun 1, 2011)

1927 said:


> Sorry mate, but until we can find an urbanite with the balls to walk round Chapter saying I'm looking for FannyJuice I think ya going to be waiting a long time for an invite!


 
i'd do it


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> i'd do it


 
You dont know the clientele in Chapter!


----------



## FaNnYjUiCe (Jun 13, 2011)

ah well i'll just sup my pint in hooters on me own then


----------



## Riklet (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd ask the bourgie boheems for fannyjuice, whilst filming their reactions.  Urban 'art project' extraordinare..

when's the piss up the the park then? Sooooooon?


----------



## dirtyfood (Jun 14, 2011)

Riklet said:


> when's the piss up the the park then? Sooooooon?



I just walked the dog around roath rec, seems like this weather has bought out semi clothed females in abundance this summer


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Is B0B2oo9 going?


----------

